# Nearby Clausing 13" Lathe



## squelch (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello,

I've noticed a recent Clausing 13" lathe for sale near me.  I don't know much about it but it looks like a newish model.  The seller is asking just shy of $6K. It may be more lathe than I need right now but if were a good deal (assuming they'll accept less) I'd bite.

What can you gentlemen tell me about it from these few pictures?  Can it do metric threads as is?

Thanks for your input!

 - Squelch


----------



## bigearl67 (Jan 4, 2014)

Good machines but closer to 3k in price. Earl


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 4, 2014)

where you at north carolina I'm over in Sylva til spring


----------



## squelch (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Nearby Clausing 13&quot; Lathe*



Charley Davidson said:


> where you at north carolina I'm over in Sylva til spring



I'm in northern Durham county.  Probably a good 3 - 3.5 hours east of Sylvia.  Wife and I love the mountains, very nice up there.

- - - Updated - - -



bigearl67 said:


> Good machines but closer to 3k in price. Earl




Thanks for the feedback.  Also wonder if it would be possible to convert over to single phase?


----------



## samthedog (Jan 4, 2014)

I very nearly bought a similar sized lathe. That type of lathe is a lifetime machine, built for industry and has an oil pump and filters to ensure good lubrication. I am also suspecting it has a one-shot lubrication system for the apron and saddle. The machine I was looking at had suffered a hard life but true to Colchesters, still had many years of service.

The machine is a 5HP beast and will likely need a significant fuse system f running off single phase. I would suspect it would throw the breakers if you were trying to run this type of machine from a 5 HP single phase motor. It may be possible but I think you are looking at a rotary phase converter or a decent static / electronic converter which will not be cheap.

If you could land the machine between 4 - 5k then I would snap it up. They are excellent machines and their gearbox will cut both metric and imperial threads.

Paul.


----------



## squelch (Jan 4, 2014)

samthedog said:


> The machine is a 5HP beast and will likely need a significant fuse system f running off single phase. I would suspect it would throw the breakers if you were trying to run this type of machine from a 5 HP single phase motor. It may be possible but I think you are looking at a rotary phase converter or a decent static / electronic converter which will not be cheap.
> 
> If you could land the machine between 4 - 5k then I would snap it up. They are excellent machines and their gearbox will cut both metric and imperial threads.
> 
> Paul.



Paul,

Thanks for the info.  Planning to look at it next week.  I'll factor it into any offer I might make.

From the photos it looks like one of the handles is missing.  Hopefully that isn't a bad sign.

- Squelch


----------



## samthedog (Jan 5, 2014)

squelch said:


> Paul,
> 
> Thanks for the info.  Planning to look at it next week.  I'll factor it into any offer I might make.
> 
> ...



You can find some more info here:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/colchester/page17.html

I was looking at a Colchester Triumph 2000 which is a very similar machine in nearly all aspects. I ended up with a a Colchester Chipmaster and am very impressed with the build quality of Colchester machines. As I said, 4 - 5k is a steal and wouldn't let a broken handle turn e off the purchase. Just check all the speed ranges, the brake, the clutch and run the lathe through all it's gears. Also, check the bed for wear however being hardened it is likely the bed is in good shape.

These machines were designed for industry, meaning that the spindle could be reversed while running without causing damage. This is a different class of machine to any hobby machine you are likely to encounter. Comparing it to a South Bend or the like is an injustice as it is on an entirely different level completely.

Paul.


----------



## squelch (Jan 6, 2014)

Lathe (listed on craigslist) was sold to another buyer via e-bay.    Oh well, maybe another day.

Hope someone out there got the lathe they always wanted. Congratulations!

Thanks for all of your input!

 - David


----------



## Skyboy (Jan 6, 2014)

For future reference, a Clausing Colchester is one of my favorite turning machines. And yes, it can cut common metric threads with no gear changing. I used to do valve yoke bushings on that exact machine - internal left hand double lead acme threads, metric.  Have wanted to own one for many years. Maybe one day.


----------



## Kroll (Jan 17, 2014)

That has happen to me several times,"You Snooze you lose".Where I'm at metal working machines don't pop up to often so have to be the first caller,show up with cash in hand and deal.Sorry about the lost,that look to be one nice lathe but ebay is over price---kroll


----------

